# What's the deal with Throwdowns?



## red dog (May 6, 2012)

Can someone explain how throwdowns work to a newbie? It looks like fun and I would like to participate. What's the May throwdown?


----------



## s2k9k (May 6, 2012)

Haven't heard anything on the May Throwdown, I'm not sure if they do it every month. Here's the rules so you can get ready for the next one:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/official-smf-throwdown-rules


----------



## davidhef88 (May 6, 2012)

They have been every other month.


----------



## red dog (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Now I understand. I will keep my eyes peeled for the May TD.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 6, 2012)

None in May, But June may have one happening...Sponsors can be a challenge. The AWESOME Todd Johnson of famed A-MAZE-N Products has gone above and beyond donating an AMNPS, Torch and Pellets every Throwdown. Let's see Sausage Maker Step Up...JJ


----------



## bigfish98 (May 9, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> None in May, But June may have one happening...Sponsors can be a challenge. The AWESOME Todd Johnson of famed A-MAZE-N Products has gone above and beyond donating an AMNPS, Torch and Pellets every Throwdown. *Let's see Sausage Maker Step Up*...JJ


I agree with JJ.  Sponsorship should include more than just paying for advertising.  Or we should just call them advertisers.  What are they sponsoring anyway?  If they pay for advertising and the money is used to keep the site going, isn't that just operating costs?  I would think to be a "sponsor" you need to participate.  Maybe I am way off base here, but thats just my thoughts.

Bigfish


----------



## big game cook (Jul 9, 2012)

ya on a fishing forum im on they have raffles quite often from sponsers for thier products.


----------

